# „mod_rewrite“-Modul-Hilfe



## vquicksilver (28. März 2006)

Hallo ich hoffe das ich hier in dem richtigen Forum bin. 

Ich habe ein Problem mit der RewriteEngine. Ich möchte das alle Requests die auf das Verzeichnis gehen die NICHT von der download.php datei kommen auf die datei no.php umgeleitet werden. Die Umleitung geht aber leider gehen auch die downloads die von der download.php kommen nicht er leitet mich immer weiter auf die no.php. Sieht jemand einen Fehler?


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://(download\.)?meine-adresse\.de/download\.php(/.*)?$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://download.meine-adresse.de/no.php
# [redirect,last]
```

Vielen Dank


----------



## Gumbo (28. März 2006)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteCond     %{HTTP_REFERER}   !^$
RewriteCond     %{HTTP_REFERER}   !^http://(download\.)?meine-adresse\.de/download\.php(/.*)?$   [NC]
RewriteRule     .*                http://download.meine-adresse.de/no.php                        [L,R]
```


----------

